# Western Mid-Weight plow for entry-level/mild winters?



## Skol (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi, all. I'm fairly new to Plowsite (I've been reading a lot on here the last week), but have been a long time member on Lawnsite.

I live in SW Missouri, and have been in the lawn/landscape business for quite some time. Until recently, I hadn't really considered getting into the snow removal business, but I have some opportunities available to me if I had snow removal to my list of services. 

In SW Missouri, our winters are cold, but as far as precipitation goes, fairly mild. So I wouldn't think I would need a heavy duty plow that may be necessary up North. 

So, would a Western Mid-Weight be something that could work for me? Is it still too "light duty" for commercial work? Is there something else you'd recommend?

Any professional advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I would get a new salter and a good used commercial plow. 
Reasoning behind that is your area probably could get a decent amount of salt runs and finding a well taken care of spreader can be a tall order. You can find plows alot easier. I would also start looking now for someone trying to free up some capital and you can probably get a decent deal.
Also, go meet your local dealers and establish relationship.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

a lot of the decision is dependent on what you have for a truck to put it on.


----------



## Skol (Apr 7, 2018)

I have a Siverado 1500 4x4


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Skol said:


> I have a Siverado 1500 4x4


Then you are pretty much limited to light weight, lighter duty models anyway (assuming it's a reasonably recent 1/2 ton)


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Boss or western/dd 
7.5 straight with OEM wings
Biggest tailgate Salter they sell


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a Fisher 7.5' SD Plow on my half ton. Pretty decent setup for a light duty truck.

NYH1.


----------



## Skol (Apr 7, 2018)

NYH1 said:


> I have a Fisher 7.5' SD Plow on my half ton. Pretty decent setup for a light duty truck.
> 
> NYH1.


Is that the setup you've got in your avatar?

Do you notice any downfall of having "only" a half ton? As I mentioned earlier, we don't get a whole lot of snow here (more ice really), usually and inch or two here and there.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Skol said:


> Is that the setup you've got in your avatar?
> 
> Do you notice any downfall of having "only" a half ton? As I mentioned earlier, we don't get a whole lot of snow here (more ice really), usually and inch or two here and there.


His avatar is a 3/4 ton with a v plow


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, 3/4 ton & V-plow in avatar....that's a big step up in capabilities over the 1/2 ton and light weight straight plow. However, we average 125 inches a season up here. Get a lot of lake effect snow, a few heavy wet nor-easters a season. 

I started with my 1/2 ton and it worked fine for what I did. I was able to step it up quite a bit with the new truck and plow. You said you don't get much snow down your way so you should be fine. 

My dealer doesn't sell the Fisher or Western HT series plows anymore. He's had problems with them. Says they're underbuilt. Again, we get a lot of snow and plows are used often here, that may have something to do with it. He recommends the SD's or Midweight's on 1/2 ton's. Not sure what Boss or the other's have to offer. 

Make sure you find a good dealer that will be able to take care of you, that's really important.

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## Skol (Apr 7, 2018)

NYH1 said:


> Yeah, 3/4 ton & V-plow in avatar....that's a big step up in capabilities over the 1/2 ton and light weight straight plow. However, we average 125 inches a season up here. Get a lot of lake effect snow, a few heavy wet nor-easters a season.
> 
> I started with my 1/2 ton and it worked fine for what I did. I was able to step it up quite a bit with the new truck and plow. You said you don't get much snow down your way so you should be fine.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I appreciate the advice. Yeah, I'd be surprised if we get 10 inches a season here. The main reason I want to get into it is because some of the commerical accounts going after for the lawn/landscaping side of things want all inclusive service. Thanks, again.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Skol said:


> Thank you, I appreciate the advice. Yeah, I'd be surprised if we get 10 inches a season here. The main reason I want to get into it is because some of the commerical accounts going after for the lawn/landscaping side of things want all inclusive service. Thanks, again.


You should be plenty fine with a 1/2 ton truck.. you can get a 7.5 plow and put it on that truck without a problem. Especially given how little snow you receive


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, that makes sense. Might as well get them for all four seasons. As someone mentioned, you might want to get a really good salter as well. You'll more then likely use that a lot more then you would your plow.

cwren will be able to give you the best advice. He sells Fisher and Boss.

NYH1.


----------



## Skol (Apr 7, 2018)

Is there a salter that you guys recommend? In my preliminary research I had eyed a "SaltDogg" for around $800.... Held 4-500 lbs I believe. I also read that ice melt is usually used over salt? Salt stains the concrete and kills the grass?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't think there is anything wrong with the Fisher HT. Boss' equivalent is the HTX which is very similar in weight and durability. 

For the 400 lb weight class that the plow manufacturers have to work with to avoid voiding the new wussy 1/2 ton warranties, I think the plows are pretty well designed. You just need to have realistic expectations about what you are going to get from a 400 lb plow. No amount of engineering will let you shave 50% of the steel off of an 8' plow and not have some trade offs


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

You'll go broke using bagged ice melt on parking lots.

I don't know what your finances are, but I would recommend getting a 3/4 ton truck. Not necessarily for the plow, but so you can get a v box spreader. I'd be willing to guess you wouldn't actually use the plow too much, but you'll probably salt like crazy.

Down side to that idea is you need to have a place to store bulk salt, and a way to use it. I have neither, but I'm a subcontractor for someone who does. It seems like a barely plow, but that spreader kept me busy all winter.

So much depends on your situation, but that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Skol (Apr 7, 2018)

JMHConstruction said:


> You'll go broke using bagged ice melt on parking lots.
> 
> I don't know what your finances are, but I would recommend getting a 3/4 ton truck. Not necessarily for the plow, but so you can get a v box spreader. I'd be willing to guess you wouldn't actually use the plow too much, but you'll probably salt like crazy.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm roughly 2 hours south of you, so our situations would probably be similar. I agree that the plow would used on a seldom basis compared too the salt spreader.

By bulk salt, so you still mean bagged? I wouldn't be set up to load a large spreader with loose bulk.

If you wouldn't mind sharing, ehatsw a typical hourly rate in the KC area?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Skol said:


> Well, I'm roughly 2 hours south of you, so our situations would probably be similar. I agree that the plow would used on a seldom basis compared too the salt spreader.
> 
> By bulk salt, so you still mean bagged? I wouldn't be set up to load a large spreader with loose bulk.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind sharing, ehatsw a typical hourly rate in the KC area?


Bulk=loose.. for what your doing i would say go with bagged.. yes it costs more but unless your doing huge lots than its probably not worth the investment for a vbox/getting a load of salt and finding a way to load


----------



## Skol (Apr 7, 2018)

iceyman said:


> Bulk=loose.. for what your doing i would say go with bagged.. yes it costs more but unless your doing huge lots than its probably not worth the investment for a vbox/getting a load of salt and finding a way to load


Is there a certain "kind" of rock salt that is typically used? Or brand?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Or you could do what i did and build a box in the bed for


Skol said:


> Is there a certain "kind" of rock salt that is typically used? Or brand?


bagged im sure everyone has different brands depending on where you are. Our supplier always has different names.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

If you're small I wouldn't go vbox unless you already have a tractor with a loader or a skid steer, or if you want to be a subcontractor. 

If you go with a tailgate spreader, just know your limitations. Take on smaller lots.

As far as rates go, here is my average. Some lots are more some are less.

For my own contracts I get about $150/hr plowing and $250/hr salting (after paying for salt). My lots are small, so that's broken up between a couple.
For the lots I subcontract for (and is the majority of my winter work) I get about $100/hr plowing, and 200/hr salting.

The salt route is much faster, and only takes about 3-3.5 hours per round for both my subbed lots and my own, so don't think I'm huge amounts of money here... It's quick easy work though, and the spreader paid for itself after only a handful of storms. That pay also doesn't include hook up the equipment, doing maintenance, or any overhead though. Its just usually what my checks show based on hours in the truck.


----------



## Skol (Apr 7, 2018)

JMHConstruction said:


> If you're small I wouldn't go vbox unless you already have a tractor with a loader or a skid steer, or if you want to be a subcontractor.
> 
> If you go with a tailgate spreader, just know your limitations. Take on smaller lots.
> 
> ...


How far does, say a 50 lb bag of salt get you? For instance, one lot that I'm confident in getting is 300'x150'....

Also, is there a danger to using salt as opposed to ice melt? I read somewhere that salt is bad for grass and can discolor comcrete.

Thanks, everyone. I appreciate all the advice/help.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

You're trying to melt the pavement, not the grass
Just be careful when you put it down.

I personally would use salt on lots, and ice melt on sidewalks (and driveways probably).

I'm looking for my notes from when I used bagged salt, but I can't find them. I want to say it was around 2000-2500 sqft. I'm sure that's wrong though. I'm sure if you search this site, it's been talked about many times.


----------

